
Martin Shkreli's Wu-Tang Clan Album Is on Ebay Sale - joering2
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wu-Tang-Clan-Once-Upon-A-Time-In-Shaolin-Rare-CD-/132319745117
======
joering2
Q: Any scratches? Skips? Thanks.

A: No scratches or skips or I will refund.

